# Front fender removal help



## mike403 (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello all, I'm a newbie to this forum and was hoping someone could help me with this. I had someone gouge my front fender and I've since replaced it, but need some guidance in the installation.
Do I need to remove the front bumper in order to replace the fender, and how complicated is this whole process? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Mike, you can download a PDF manual from PhatG20 - Downloads

Should have what you want.


----------

